
Cox to introduce "Anti Commercial-Skipping Technology" - reitzensteinm
http://www.dailytech.com/article.aspx?newsid=7211
======
reitzensteinm
I frankly don't understand this _at all_. Whether they like it or not, whether
it's moral or not, they're in direct competition with people just downloading
the full def episodes from bit torrent. Just do more product placement and get
it over with (apparently the last Pierce Brosnan Bond film was paid for
entirely by product placement - the box office revenue was pure profit). It
reminds me very much of Starforce, the ridiculous, OS destroying DRM solution
for Windows games. It happily fucked up the machines running legit copies and
the cracked versions of the game just totally disabled it.

